# Cougar Partial Fursuit Progress



## Saiya (Aug 23, 2010)

I have another post and I'm not sure how to delete it, If anyone could please do so^^ I'd rather not clutter the place.

Anyway, I'm a new fursuiter and is trying out making my own fursuit and possibly taking commissions in the future. I have to get this partial done by this Friday for a high school football game and their mascot is a cougar. 

Handpaws: (Done)
http://silverwind723.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2vpbqw

*should I add claws?*

Footpaws: (Need finishing touches)
http://silverwind723.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2wt8cb
http://silverwind723.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2wt8ju

Tail: (semi-done)
http://silverwind723.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2x2lmb

Ears: (N/A)

Final fursuit!!!
http://silverwind723.deviantart.com/art/Finished-Cougar-Partial-177078529

I know the ears are off but i think the suit came together quite well for a first timer^^ I wore it at the high school football game.

If you all have questions about anything I'm willing to answer to the best of my knowledge.
Any advice is appreciated and welcomed! Thank you! =3
will be updating this if possible so check back^^


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm going to have to say that with those paws, you really ought to have sewn in something like fleece or suede for your paw pads. With what ever it is you glued onto them, it doesn't look right at all. Those kind of paw pads are best for longer pile material, or mock reptilian hands.

That said you're going to want to make sure that with your tail you don't just sewn in some of the fur material for belt loops. Get some elastic and sew that in instead.


----------



## Deo (Aug 23, 2010)

If you do ever take commissions (which I don't advise you do until you've made at least 5 suits) you need to use better fur not fun fur. Try Distinctive Fabrics, CR Crafts, ect.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 23, 2010)

I love your paws... They're shimmery! Can't wait to see you at a con


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 23, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> If you do ever take commissions (which I don't advise you do until you've made at least 5 suits) you need to use better fur not fun fur. Try Distinctive Fabrics, CR Crafts, ect.


 
I couldn't tell to well what he was using but if it is fun fur, I wholly agree.
As for OP, if you don't know what fun fur is, it's basically the cheapest shittiest quality faux fur you can find. It's usually low pile length, and has a terrible backing prone to breaking apart easily. Usually it goes for around 5 to 10 bucks a yard.

You stay away from it unless you are using it for practice and don't intend to wear what you make.


----------



## Saiya (Aug 23, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm going to have to say that with those paws, you really ought to have sewn in something like fleece or suede for your paw pads. With what ever it is you glued onto them, it doesn't look right at all. Those kind of paw pads are best for longer pile material, or mock reptilian hands.
> 
> That said you're going to want to make sure that with your tail you don't just sewn in some of the fur material for belt loops. Get some elastic and sew that in instead.


 
sorry I should have explained the paw pads. These are going to be worn outdoors so I figured the bottoms of sandals would suffice, they were already made to be outside and they have some tread. I was going more for functionality at this point, but thanks for the advice!



Deovacuus said:


> If you do ever take commissions (which I don't advise you do until you've made at least 5 suits) you need to use better fur not fun fur. Try Distinctive Fabrics, CR Crafts, ect.


 
aheh^^" the stuff was on sale, and it was the only tan they had. Since this was my first one I decided to get it in case I messed up. I will try to buy fabrics online more, this suit was a spur of the moment idea when I found out about the home football game. ^^" Not one of my better ideas. but thanks for the sites I'll check them out.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 23, 2010)

Saiya said:


> sorry I should have explained the paw pads. These are going to be worn outdoors so I figured the bottoms of sandals would suffice, they were already made to be outside and they have some tread. I was going more for functionality at this point, but thanks for the advice!
> 
> 
> 
> aheh^^" the stuff was on sale, and it was the only tan they had. Since this was my first one I decided to get it in case I messed up. I will try to buy fabrics online more, this suit was a spur of the moment idea when I found out about the home football game. ^^" Not one of my better ideas. but thanks for the sites I'll check them out.



Are you going to be walking around on all fours or something? I was talking about your hand paws. That material that you are using is not necessary unless you're making a quad suit. Stick to sewn in fleece or suede.


----------



## Saiya (Aug 23, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Are you going to be walking around on all fours or something? I was talking about your hand paws. That material that you are using is not necessary unless you're making a quad suit. Stick to sewn in fleece or suede.


 
oh lol, sorry I thought you were talking about the feet. I did notice that yeah they arent that good, I may make a new set later on and try sewing in the paw pads. The material used for the hands is just fun foam.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 23, 2010)

Saiya said:


> oh lol, sorry I thought you were talking about the feet. I did notice that yeah they arent that good, I may make a new set later on and try sewing in the paw pads. The material used for the hands is just fun foam.


 
It's cool. To be fair I wasn't very specific.

I've seen fun foam used and look good but again it's best on longer pile furs. If you go with fleece you want to try to get your hands on the Anti-pill type. It lasts longer and looks better long term on hands.


----------



## Saiya (Aug 27, 2010)

I've updated and posted a pic of the finished partial^^ let me know what you all think!


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 31, 2010)

It's cute! ^^


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 31, 2010)

Aww, no head? 
It's cute though! 
Good job. ^___^


----------



## Saiya (Aug 31, 2010)

Sadly didnt have time for a head, eventually i'll make one but im now working on a dragon^^


----------

